# Neighborhood boy



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

So, Ive been feeding this feral male for months now. I call him monkey or monkey butt, depending. He's gotten used to seeing me and hearing my voice. He doesn't run when he sees me; he just ducks under a bush and watches me intently while I put his food out.

Recently I ran out of Apollos old kibble, so I've been giving the feral Evolution canned that Apollo can't eat. It warms my heart to watch the boy give himself a long bath after his meal. 

I've tried to put a little towel out for him, but he walks around it. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You could build him a little outdoor house and put some nice straw in it.  That would hold heat way better than blankets or towels. Here are a few pages on making them:


The Very Best Cats: How to Make a Winter Shelter for an Outdoor Cat

Feral Cat Shelters


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He will come around in time. It might take months or even a year, but it sounds like he is making progress already. 
The best thing you can do for him is get him fixed. Personally, I would wait until he's tamer, because in the state he's in now, once you released him he might not return.


----------

